# HELP STOMACH CRAMPS



## louloubabe (Jul 19, 2004)

Help want some advice,

had my first ever icsi and ET this sunday gone, but for the last two nights i have had stomach cramps   and am terrified
the ***** from hell is gonna come back and spoil it all.

seem to spend my time rushing to the loo just to make sure :- :- :-

Is this normal, do i just ignore it and try to get on with life?
Had two grade 1 fertilized eggs transfered back but the rest
of the eggs collected were no good and was told would not survive the defrost so this is our one chance.

If it fails will be going to the bank cap in hand.   

somone please help put my mind at rest and stop me from crying my eyes out with worry, as i then worry crying will make me come on, just cant win

worried lou lou
x
x


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

Lou Lou,
I cant offer any advice as i havent got as far as ec, but I would like to say I hope you feel better, your post had me in tears to because i can imagine the anxiety you are feeling, cant you ring your clinic and ask if this is normal?

I wish you all the best I hope it works out for you xxxx

Good luck darling sending you positive vibes xxxx

Tinks xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Dear Lou Lou,

I am so sorry that you are feeling really bad at the moment and of course naturally worried that these pains are abnormal.

The pains you are experiencing are probably due to the pulling, digging and poking around that the doctors did whilst doing the Egg collection. This then combined with having your uterus stretched for Egg transfer is also part of why your body is now telling you it is uncomfortable.

I too experienced very similar pains and felt bloo*dy awful for about 4 days and then it all settled down.

Please try not to worry (easier said than done) but remember, your body has been through an awful lot and just needs time to settle down.

Rest up now and let the 2ww commence. That is torture too but I pray for some good news from you soon.

BTW... if you are still feeling really bad, it is always a good idea to talk to your clinic and ask for their advice!

Love and hugs sweetie,

Dawn xx


----------



## Missspud (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi LouLou babe

I'm sorry to hear how anxious you are.  I hope everything is okay for you.  Sending you all the positive vibes - take care!

Missspud


----------



## louloubabe (Jul 19, 2004)

thanks guys

i am trying to get a hold of myself and think positive thoughts   

I think before now it was so unreal as if we would never get this far, when we went to the hospital sunday morning i said to dh can we not leave the fertilsed eggs at the clinic and collect them in nine months because all of a sudden the responsibility seems huge and very heavy on my shoulders      

He has said what will be will be and its not my fault if it doesnt
work thats its just nature but i know i will blame myself if it goes wrong   

thanks again for your positive messages

lou lou
x


----------



## Freddie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Louloubabe,

Hope you're feeling a bit better. If it's any help I also went thru awful stomach pains - even called my clinic- but as Dawn says, it is most likely due to all the poking around the Drs have done. Also, I found that a lot of it was the pressure from my full bladder, so  although they advise you to drink LOTS, maybe make sure you don't wait till yr baldder is really full before peeing. And don't forget wind  ! One night I though it was the end - I was in agony - till I lay down for a while...    (Sorry if TMI!) 

Also, on day 6 of my 2ww, all the pains just magically dissappeared, so hang in there hun. And   for 19th!

Lol F x


----------



## Ente (Aug 31, 2004)

Was the same for me Loulou. I felt terrible for a few days after the ET. It should get better soon. Hang in there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Louloubabe

I had the same experience and rang the hospital, who said it was quite normal and it went off after a couple of days, don't worry.

love

Sarah Lou xxx


----------



## lisac2 (May 30, 2004)

Hi Louloubabe,

I was in a lot of pain after ET for a good 5 days but it soon settled down (was also very constipated too but that's probably far too much info!)    I think it's all pretty normal but just keep drinking loads of water and have plenty of rest and TLC.

Lisa x


----------



## su23 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi all,

So pleased these pains are common!!  I have been feeling really uncomfortable since EC last Wednesday (ET was on Friday) although each day is getting better, so I guess it just takes time for the body to heal and get over being pulled around.

Still quite bloated too and already fed up with the Cyclogest!    

 to all
Sue x


----------



## Tinkerbell64 (Dec 16, 2003)

Su23
How are you feeling now?i ALSO HAD EGG TRANSFER on the 3rd of September and felt uncomfortable for about 4 -5 days.Even now I am aware of every little twinge and keep thinking that AF will arrive .When are you testing?
Tinkerbell64


----------



## louloubabe (Jul 19, 2004)

hi ya

feel a lot better now, even if my stomach still has not gone down at all, cramps seem to be less and less and i just sit down and put my feet up now until they go.

have my test tinkerbell on the 19th sept so a few days before you, when i started this link was a bit uptight but all peoples good words and positive thoughts have made me much happier.

thanks again everyone for all you kind words and sending 

   

to all of you who responded to my post on the 8th

By the way can anyone give advice as to what exercise         we can do in the 2ww? going nuts just sitting around and thought a little gentle exercise might help?

Thanks again

loulou


----------



## Mandi (Jul 3, 2004)

Hi Lou

Me again-- just read throught this thread and I experienced exactly the same thing and I put it down to the poking about - the cramps disaapeared after about 4 days post ET but the bloating lasted a bit longer.  I agree with Lol to drink loads of water but I'd try and refrain from doing any exercise - do you have a dog?? Take him for a walk - if not, you can always come round and take mine for me - He's looking at me with big sad eyes at the moment angling for one!!

Hang in there  - and keep chilled, what's meant to be, will be xx

Here's keeping my fingers, knees and toes crossed for you and your DH,
Amanda x


----------

